# Forum in English  > News  > Internet  >  Online Video Expands Role In Training, Collaboration

## wise-wistful

While some companies are struggling to keep employees from watching online YouTube videos in the office, others are turning to video technology to improve internal training and collaboration, and to expand external marketing programs. 
One approach is for businesses to post internally created videos on YouTube and other social networking sites to market themselves and their wares. 
But some companies, like Philadelphia-based Rohm and Haas Co., are making a bigger investment. The manufacturer of specialty chemicals, construction materials and other products later this month will launch what it calls a corporate YouTube site for its 15,000 employees around the world. 
Rohm and Haas officials said the companys internal site will be used to provide workers with access to training videos and information about a wide variety of topics supplied by their peers. 
Charles Wallace, chief technical architect and IT director for global architecture and infrastructure at Rohm and Haas, said that a searchable library of online videos supports the natural tendency of workers to bypass the knowledge base and go to their next-door neighbor [at work] or to the employees who know to get answers to their questions.
Read More

----------

